# Purpose of Fireplace Hood?



## FlagshipOne (Mar 26, 2017)

so I bought a Duluth Forge Dual Fuel Vent Free Fireplace Insert - 26,000 BTU with Remote Control. I also purchased the FIB-100 blower to go with it. Near as I can tell the blower takes hot air from the bottom of the firebox and blows it up and over the firebox exiting near the top above the firebox. The instructions also tell you to mount the hood right above the firebox. My question is this .... the way the hood is designed leads one to think it is somewhat counterproductive as it it actually blocking the exiting hot air being pushed by the blower. Is it designed to push air back into the firebox? I am of the opinion that the fireplace works much better without the hood but the instructions tell you in big bold letters to not operate the fireplace without the hood. confused .....


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 26, 2017)

The hood prevents the hot exhaust from the fire from blasting the wall above the unit. Or mantel, anything combustible..
It would have no bearing on the blower whatsoever.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 27, 2017)

Actually, the hood helps to aim the warm air downwards as it exits the heat exchanger. Without the hood the hot air will rise as it exits.
With the hood, it will be directed further into the room before it rises...


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 27, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Actually, the hood helps to aim the warm air downwards as it exits the heat exchanger. Without the hood the hot air will rise as it exits.
> With the hood, it will be directed further into the room before it rises...


Then why do they say it MUST be used? It's there for more than to just help direct blower air. Without the hood it changes mantel and facing clearances.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 27, 2017)

Not arguing with you. Just relating what I know from assembly, installation & service
of gas burning units.
The hood is there to direct heat downwards. With the blower installed,
it serves to direct the heat further into the room.. With no blower it essentially does 
the same thing, just doesn't divert the heat as far away.


----------

